# Forum Argomenti di discussione F24 e invii telematici  abilitazione entratel e busta.. ma ?

## c.t.

Buongiorno,
ho fatto domanda, in qualità di intermediario, all'AE per l'accesso e l'utilizzo di entratel.
Domanda telematica, nessuna risposta, sono andata di persona all'Ae.
Ho consegnato il modulo di preiscrizione, e mi hanno dato un foglio di attestazione di domanda di abilitazione ai servizi telematici che recava la prima parte del PIN.
Mi è arrivata oggi la seconda parte del PIN, e la password.
Ma niente della Busta con le credenziali di accesso, niente di niente riguardo il fantomatico numero della busta che comincia per 9.. e niente sul pincode di generazione dell'ambiente di sicurezza.
Cosa devo fare? attendere? ho chiamato il n. verde ma "attualmente gli operatori sono tutti occupati..bla bla bla"...
A me sembra assurdo e allucinante.. 
grazie

----------


## SMART SOLUTIONS

> Buongiorno,
> ho fatto domanda, in qualità di intermediario, all'AE per l'accesso e l'utilizzo di entratel.
> Domanda telematica, nessuna risposta, sono andata di persona all'Ae.
> Ho consegnato il modulo di preiscrizione, e mi hanno dato un foglio di attestazione di domanda di abilitazione ai servizi telematici che recava la prima parte del PIN.
> Mi è arrivata oggi la seconda parte del PIN, e la password.
> Ma niente della Busta con le credenziali di accesso, niente di niente riguardo il fantomatico numero della busta che comincia per 9.. e niente sul pincode di generazione dell'ambiente di sicurezza.
> Cosa devo fare? attendere? ho chiamato il n. verde ma "attualmente gli operatori sono tutti occupati..bla bla bla"...
> A me sembra assurdo e allucinante.. 
> grazie

  Non mi vorrei sbagliare, anche perchè può darsi che le procedure siano cambiate, ma bisogna accedere alla funzione "primo accesso" per generare la busta.

----------


## c.t.

> Non mi vorrei sbagliare, anche perchè può darsi che le procedure siano cambiate, ma bisogna accedere alla funzione "primo accesso" per generare la busta.

  grazie.. risolto  :Wink:  come dicevi tu, smart!

----------

